

OnePlus One User Fixes Touchscreen Issues – It Is the Hardware - jgotti92
http://oizoioi.com.my/blog/oneplus-one-touchscreen-issues-fixed/

======
celticninja
this was something OnePlus said they could not replicate and as such dont
think this is the fault with other users handsets,

